# for anyone interested in starting a home business



## heartsong (Mar 28, 2009)

i was listening to the FOX BUSINESS NEWS NETWORK channel last saturday to a late morning show called "your money-your questions" which has a panel of experts in business startup and they answer questions from viewers.  BTW-great info!

they mentioned a website www.startupnation.com which has tons of information on just about everything you can think of-marketing, planning, financing, building a website, etc in an easy to understand format.  a REAL critical path to forming a business.

thought i'd share this with you and hope this can be helpful to those among us hoping to someday have their own business.

monet


----------



## Asil02 (Mar 28, 2009)

AWESOME! Thanks Monet!


----------



## topcat (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you for the link Monet - excellent information!

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

*great sites*

Here are some other great sites, too!!

yourbusiness.msnbc.com - their show airs on East Coast at 7:30 a.m. on Sundays.

Www.entrepreneuer.com

www.pinkmagazine.com


----------



## andreabadgley (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting these links!  I look forward to checking them out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Great info thanks for posting the links.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 20, 2009)

One I like is the Small Business Administration that has an excellent planner website:

http://www.sba.gov/smallbusinessplanner/index.html

Also, if you need some essential oils or fragrance oils at wholesale, check out the company I work for, All Natural Botanicals, http://www.AllNatBo.com

Hope this helps!


----------



## heartsong (Apr 22, 2009)

*x*

i know some of our members are having difficulty placing insurance for their products.  where i live i pay $100 a year-thru alabama farmers insurance.  each state has different requirements. perhaps this might be helpful as well.   

www.insuremyhomebiz.com

monet


----------

